# started this weekend



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I decided on the Barracuda vise from Dyna King. It had a few more features than the Renzetti that I liked better.












Tied about a half dozen flies this weekend. Just deceivers and clousers. They sucked. I feel I have to get used to the material and how it reacts to tying.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Kewl! ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

The clouser looks great!!!! I think the problem with the deciever is too much bucktail. Looks bulky to me. And for buying the Dyna King over the Renzetti I am going to punch you in the face!!!!!! BTW....I saw your fam. at Publix today. Gavin is a trip. Peace!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those flies look great   , but then I don't know jack about it.  : Anyway, much better than my first attempts, so kudos to you!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the flies don't look that bad to me, killer vise too.  

The clouser looks pretty good actually. Normally the hair would be tied down behind the eye, but that won't matter much. The deceiver looks good too. If I had to nit pick I'd say it may have a little more buck tail than necessary and could probably use a few more hackles in the tail. Regardless, I bet you'll get strikes on either one. I like the attention to detail with the red gill flares.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> the flies don't look that bad to me, killer vise too.
> 
> The clouser looks pretty good actually. Normally the hair would be tied down behind the eye, but that won't matter much. The deceiver looks good too. If I had to nit pick I'd say it may have a little more buck tail than necessary and could probably use a few more hackles in the tail. Regardless, I bet you'll get strikes on either one. I like the attention to detail with the red gill flares.


He tied that clouser exactly how Lefty ties it on a video I gave RJ.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> the flies don't look that bad to me, killer vise too.
> 
> The clouser looks pretty good actually. Normally the hair would be tied down behind the eye, but that won't matter much. The deceiver looks good too. If I had to nit pick I'd say it may have a little more buck tail than necessary and could probably use a few more hackles in the tail. Regardless, I bet you'll get strikes on either one. I like the attention to detail with the red gill flares.


As Aaron said, I was just following the steps lefty did. Figuring out how much material to use seems to be the big kicker right now. I know it is waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper to buy flies then buy all this stuff and tie them. But I want my own colors and that is the main reason. I enjoy tying them too.

I didn't buy the Renzetti because there were certain things I did not like it. Engineering crap that i notice.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

what the hell does Lefty know, anyway? 










 I didn't say it was wrong either, I said "normally" hair is tied behind the eye, which is true. For the record, here's a link to some pick's on Bob's site.

http://www.clouserflyfishing.com/clousminforb.html

I've also said at least a dz times on this forum and else where that there are no hard and fast rules with fly tying, which is the real beauty of it. You can start with a common pattern tweak and experiment to your hearts content.

Next time I try to be more specific.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Figuring out how much material to use seems to be the big kicker right now. I know it is waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper to buy flies then buy all this stuff and tie them. But I want my own colors and that is the main reason. I enjoy tying them too.
> 
> I didn't buy the Renzetti because there were certain things I did not like it. Engineering crap that i notice.


You're dead on, getting a feel for the right amount is key and will take some time for sure. Still those look damn good for your first attempts. As far as cost savings it does pay off over time. But its definitely true with the prices of some of the vise's you're kids might be out of college before you start to see any ROI.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

And I have heard you say it a dozen times there are not hard and fast rules.  But listening and copying guys like you and lefty makes them look better.  I am starting so I have to copy.  Once I learn a lot of the tricks and get the feeling then I will make my own creations other than just different colors.  I am all for any advice.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Not only does it pay off over time, but tying your own flies is so rewarding and relaxing. Now you have to learn how to cast.........and hurry up so we can take that Panga across over to the Bahamas and get some Bones!!!!!


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

Dear Beavis, having tied commercially and for fun, the hint I can give you is to "leave/plan for more space before the hook eye". Most newcomers tend to run to far forward. Also, they tend to "over dress" the fly with too much material. Get an old tooth brush to use for getting out some of the shorter materials when using buck tail or hair. Your flies look "good". It is an enjoyable hobby to tie flies. Best Fishes, Mike http://www.miamivise.com


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> and hurry up so we can take that Panga across over to the Bahamas and get some Bones!!!!!


Just better make sure your wife will let you go when I call you to do it.


Eric, those bonefish flies look good and I think I should be able to tie some of those. Great link, thanks


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice job for your first round, I think tying with deer hair is one of the hardest parts, check to see what type of deer hair you are using.  depending on where it comes from on the deer like its butt or back or stomach dictates how the hair will act when tying it to the hook.

heres the first fly I tied.









just your basic bumbly, no reference, just straight out of the box


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

WTG RJ. 

Your tying and I'm not. 

Mine look like chit but I enjoy tying. Good news is since I can't fish it doesn't matter how crappy I tie. ;D ;D ;D


deerfly,

That pic looks like it was taken many moons ago. I'm surprised you even remember knowing Lefty. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > and hurry up so we can take that Panga across over to the Bahamas and get some Bones!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just better make sure your wife will let you go when I call you to do it.
> ...


I'll smack her around..........


----------

